# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Andorra Weltcup 2013 Thread

## noox

Der Weltcup ist nach Andorra zurückgekehrt. Diesmal mit einer neuen - richtigen Old-School-Strecke. Steil, Waldboden, Wurzeln, Absätze, enge Kurven, hängende Querfahrten, etc.


Claudio Caluori Helmkamera
dirt.mpora.com/news/vallnord-...o-caluori.html

Dirt-TV Practice:


dirt.mpora.com/events/downhil...-practice.html

Greg Minnaar Practice Run:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpCm-XJlgp0

----------


## noox

Interessanter Artikel auch im IBC: www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07/...lnord-andorra/

An Gwin's Demo wurde angeblich die Kettenstrebe verlängert! Santa Cruz fährt einen neuen Maxxis-Reifen "Descendant", der dem Muddy Marry ähneln soll.  Und die Fox 40 gibt es mit einem 650b Casting.

----------


## noox

Live Timing von Quali und Rennen wird's dann hier geben:

www.uci.ch/templates/UCI/UCI3...Y2MDU&LangId=1


Live-Übertragung am Sonntag ab 15:15 hier:
live.redbull.tv/events/227/uc...nord-downhill/

Wenn ihr dazu Chatten wollt: https://downhill-rangers.com/livechat/

----------


## willi

Wenns dort regnet gibts Ramba Zamba

----------


## q_FTS_p

> An Gwin's Demo wurde angeblich die Kettenstrebe verlängert! Santa Cruz fährt einen neuen Maxxis-Reifen "Descendant", der dem Muddy Marry ähneln soll.  Und die Fox 40 gibt es mit einem 650b Casting.


Wird Zeit, dass Maxxis mal einen ordentlichen Intermediate Reifen rausbringt.

Edit: Sieht der neuen "Magic Mary" ziemlich ähnlich. Trotzdem finde ich den Hillbilly von Spezi vom Profil her ansprechender.

----------


## AutBerga

dirt.mpora.com/events/downhil...-practice.html

das is a geile strecke in andorra  :Wink: 
wenn i a auto habe weis i schonn wo i hinfahre  :Wink:

----------


## AutBerga

Hill is back  :Wink:  schnellster im qualifing

----------


## willi

Datenerfassung  :Wink: 

www.vitalmtb.com/photos/featu...9916/sspomer,2

----------


## fipu

Cool, der Remi hats gepackt!!

----------


## willi

mich würd interressieren wie es in Cole geht?

----------


## fipu

Er hat den Daumen hoch gehalten und die Beine bewegt. Das ist schon mal das wichtigste.
Der Heli kommt in solchen Gebieten ja fast immer zum Einsatz, wenn einer nicht mehr richtig laufen kann, oder es einfach zu weit ist ins Medi-Center.

----------


## huidiwui

ich finde die medizinische versorgung war ok aber die sicherheitsvorkehrungen einfach mangelhaft. kann doch ned sein dass es 40 minuten dauert einen von der strecke zu bringen.
man muss sich nur vorstellen es stürzen 2 oder gar 3 leute. für mich etwas wenig durchdacht, vor allem da für den abtransport durch den heli auch wenig lichte stellen im wald waren.
Da sollte man nachbessern.

----------


## Sethimus

das rennen das ich gesehen hatte wurde unterbrochen damit ned "2 oder gar 3 leute" stuerzen, welches hast du gesehen?

----------


## huidiwui

was heisst damit ned zwei stürzen? Das rennen wurde def. nicht deswegen unterbrochen keine weiteren stürze zu haben.
ich habe genau einen sturz gesehen, wo es 40 minuten gebraucht hat den zu versorgen und richtung krankenhaus zu transportieren. 

ich meine, stellt dir vor da stürzen 2 oder 3 leute, die ebenfalls mitn heli abtransportiert werden müssen.

----------


## Sethimus

also nochmal fuer langsame:

wenn einer stuerzt, deswegen der ganze betrieb angehalten wird um ihn vom berg zu bringen, wie kann in der zeit NOCH EINER ODER ZWEI stuerzen?

----------


## Gonzo0815

Glaub eher in dem Fall bist du der langsame  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Er meint ja, man stelle sich vor nach der Bergung wären noch 2 oder 3 Fahrer gestürzt. Dann hätte das Rennen wahrscheinlich bis Mitternacht gedauert.
Im übrigen wurde nach seinem Sturz normal weiter gestartet. Erst als klar war das er mit dem Heli weg muss wurde unterbrochen.
Leider hats dann ewig gedauert wegen dem Wind und der schlechten zugänglichkeit.

Kann über den Sturz nur den Kopf schütteln. Hätte er ein Neckbracke getragen wäre wahrscheinlich genau nix passiert. Aber das ist ja ab heuer wieder uncool im WC. 
Da fehlt mir dann leider auch das Mitleid!

----------


## noox

Ihr redet auch etwas aneinander vorbei...

Beim Rennen ist es relativ unwahrscheinlich das es gleichzeitig mehrere schwere Stürze gibt, aber nicht unmöglich. Sind ja teilweise 5 bis 10 Leute auf der Strecke. Bei den Damen gab's sogar während dem Rennen einige Überholmanöver. 

Beim Training sind mehrere Stürze noch wahrscheinlicher. Bei der ÖM in Schladming gab's in Training auch vergleichsweise viele Unterbrechungen (inkl. zweier Hubschraubereinsätze).

----------


## AutBerga

Die Bergung hat echt zu lange gedauert  :Wink: weisman eigenlich was er sich getan hatte?ja bei der öm wars echt arg mit den stürzen  :Wink: bei der wildlife challenge in mautern warnma in meinen seeding run  mindestens 4 aufder strecke habe 2überholt (bei 30Sekunden start indervall).passieren kann immer was aber ich finde bei rennen gehört ein heli einsatzbereit hergestellt inder nähe auf an parkplatz oder so.Weil wenn der extra immer von weiter herfliegen muss dauert es schon lange.

----------


## noox

> Die Bergung hat echt zu lange gedauert





> passieren kann immer was aber ich finde bei rennen gehört ein heli einsatzbereit hergestellt inder nähe auf an parkplatz oder so.
> Weil wenn der extra immer von weiter herfliegen muss dauert es schon lange.


Rettung ist bei einem Rennen immer vor Ort. Aber einen Heli bereitstellen wäre dann doch krass. Müsste ja auch jemand bezahlen. Außerdem hätte das ja den Anschein, als gäb's da ständig so schwere Stürze, dass man den Heli braucht. Schladming war ja da doch die Ausnahme.

----------


## willi

> Die Bergung hat echt zu lange gedauert


Ist halt die frage wie gut das Flugrettungsnetz in Andorra ausgebaut ist. 

In Österreich dauert die Zeit von Alarmierung bis Abheben max. 3min, weil die speziell geschult und in Bereitschaft sind. Durch die recht gute Standortverteilung sind sie sehr schnell am Einsatzort .

----------


## fipu

Also beim IXS Cup in Bellwald z.B. ist der Heli immer vor Ort. Und wenn der Heli infolge Wetter nicht fliegen kann, dann wird das Rennen nicht gestartet oder unterbrochen.

----------

